# Does samba require NIS?



## zirias@ (May 14, 2018)

I want to install net/samba48 as my primary DC. For now, I built my base system with `WITHOUT_NIS=yes` because I thought I wouldn't need it. But `samba-tool` fails with

```
ImportError: /usr/local/lib/samba4/private/libsamba-sockets-samba4.so: Undefined symbol "yp_get_default_domain"
```

I would like to store Unix attributes for the users as well and was under the impression I could then authenticate using pam_ldap, not actually needing NIS. Is there a way to get samba working as an AD-DC without NIS or do I have to enable it in base?


----------



## ShelLuser (May 14, 2018)

I can't give you a conclusive answer (as in: it might be possible to build Samba this way but I don't know from mind) but what I can tell you is that removing NIS caused me way more hassle than it's worth. I've been there myself (even properly edited /etc/nsswitch.conf, which could be a tip: make sure it has no mention of nis anymore) but I kept running into a multiple of issues over time. So many that I eventually didn't want to bother anymore and thus simply re-enabled NIS and that was the end of it.

Which would be my advice to you: re-enable NIS. Unless you have some specific reasons not to include it (other than system optimization) then this is your best bet in my opinion.

Hope this can still somewhat help.


----------

